# Woman Raises Injured Skunk



## win231 (Jan 30, 2022)

She's got a lot more guts than I have.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 30, 2022)

These videos are so inspiring.  Not only the commitment shown by the people who raise these non-traditonal pets, but the love and appreciation the pets give back.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 30, 2022)

Now that the little skunk is a pet, he will never spray her, but I wouldn't guarentee that he wouldn't spray in the house if someone (as a guest) scared him. She could have him de-skunked.  A friend of my aunt showed up with a skunk who had been taken care of and if the skunk hadn't been taken care of I would have gotten sprayed. It took one look at me and hated me. The man was holding the skunk up to his shoulder and the skunk was slapping his paws  on the man's back as he looked at me. Now I was a kid, so perhaps the critter didn't like kids.


----------

